# [Excel] Rangliste erzeugen



## Schneckerl74 (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Excel-Tabelle für Dart-Spiele und möchte dazu automatisch eine Rangliste erzeugen lassen.

Da ich nicht so fit bin in Excel-Programmierung, brech ich mir hier echt einen ab.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe


Gruß
Carmen


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hallo Carmen,

Willkommen bei Tutorials.de!

Es wäre schon sehr hilfreich, wenn Du ausführlicher beschreiben würdest, was Du schon hast und was ggf. nicht funktioniert!

Nur dann kann Dir auch geholfen werden !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schneckerl74 (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

also, ich bin mal dieses Forum hier durchgegangen und hab alles mal so ausprobiert.
Rangliste kann ich erzeugen (mit =rang). Allerdings nur von einer Spalte.

Ich möchte aber, dass auch die 2. Spalte (Legs) mit berücksichtig wird und dass die Namen der Spieler dann auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge erscheinen.

Könnte ich Dir mal die Tabelle schicken? Vielleicht kannst Du mir dann helfen *liebschau*

Gruß
Carmen


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hallo Carmen,

ok, Du kannst Sie mir mal als PN schicken!
Allerdings werde ich erst heute Abend (zuhause) dazu kommen können - und natürlich ohne jede Gewähr 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tombe (12. August 2009)

Mit dem Bild oben komme ich auch nicht so ganz klar.

Stell doch die Excel Datei einfach hier rein, dann findet sich sicher eine Lösung für dein Problem.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schneckerl74 (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

Datei anbei.

Danke schon mal vorab.

LG
Carmen


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

ein gutes Argument - zumal es die Chancen erhöht, falls mehrere Leute draufschauen 

Gruß
Klaus

[EDIT:] zu spät .... :-(

Hallo Carmen,

schade, kann die Datei nicht öffnen, da Du sie wohl mit Excel 2007 erstellt hast - in kämpfe hier leider noch mit Excel 2000 herum (und zuhause mit 2003, meine ich ...) :-(

Kannst Du sie ggf. auch mal als einfache *.xls*-Datei speichern und hochladen 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schneckerl74 (12. August 2009)

hier die Datei in Excel 2003.

Sonnige Grüße
Carmen


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

ok, das hat geklappt, werde heute Abend, wenn ich es schaffe , mal drauf schauen!

Aber erkläre doch noch mal genau, an welcher Stelle was nach welchen Kriterien erstellt werden soll, das das Ganze doch nicht so wirklich übersichtlich ist - zumindest für einen Außenstehenden ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schneckerl74 (12. August 2009)

o.k. ich versuchs mal zu erklären:

- es sollen in der Tabelle die Spiele eingetragen werden (es werden hier jeweils nur die gespielten Sätze eingetragen)
- bei Spiele werden die gewonnenen und verlorenen Sätze berechnet - daneben die gewonnenen und verlorenen Legs
- zwischen "AJ" und "BT" sind ausgeblendete Zellen --> Berechnung der Legs und Sätze
- in "BS" und "BT" sind jeweils die Ergebnisse der Spiele
BS = Sätze
BT= Legs
- es soll nun eine Rangliste erstellt werden, in der Sätze und Legs berücksichtigt werden
- wenn Sätze und Legs jeweils gleich sind, zählt der direkte Vergleich aus den Spielen
- die Rangliste soll dann automatisch erzeugt werden und auch die Namen der Spieler mit übernommen werden

ich hoffe, das war jetzt einigermaßen verständlich 
... und es ist nicht ganz so kompliziert wie es sich anhört.

Nochmal vielen Dank
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## tombe (12. August 2009)

Ok ich hab jetzt nicht deine Excel Datei genommen aber ich hab vielleicht eine Lösung für dich.

Es wird hierzu die Platzierung des Spielers durch RANGE ermittelt und dann werden die dazugehörenden Namen des Spielers via SVERWEIS in die Platzierungsliste eingetragen.

Schau es dir mal an.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schneckerl74 (12. August 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

hab Dir eine PN geschrieben.

LG
Carmen


----------



## ratloserfrager (7. Juni 2010)

Die Lösung ist prima,
was mache ich bei Punktegleichheit, da hilft dies nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## tombe (7. Juni 2010)

Die Formeln sehen zwar kompliziert aus, aber es klappt:


http://ms-excel.eu/formeln/formel-beispiele-sonstiges/excel-punktewertung-rangliste.html


----------



## ratloserfrager (9. Juni 2010)

Danke dir!


----------

